
Why OWASP's Threat Dragon will change the game on threat modeling - augb
https://techbeacon.com/why-owasps-threat-dragon-will-change-game-threat-modeling
======
rgacote
Link that does not require you to provide GitHub access:
[http://docs.threatdragon.org](http://docs.threatdragon.org)

